
A Necessary Step for Safe AI - raciel
https://racherb.github.io/2019-07-05-the-first-step-to-a-Safe-ai/
======
raciel
Unleash the democratizing power of software developers and the community as a
fundamental first step to achieve the development of Secure Artificial
Intelligence.

